# Toro 521 Snowblower...Carb Tecumseh part# 640084B



## ticticoohooh (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, here it goes, I got a snowblower that i know hasnt run in (atleast) two years, i dont think its much more than that.
So, I emptied the old gas, replaced the fuel line, took the carb off, there was bout 2 teaspoons of sludge/rust/old gas/ in the carb/bowl. so i cleaned it as best i could, includindig the idle needle adjustment, replaced the needle and seat, the main jet, flaps, BUT next to the main jet, there was a hole that looked plugged. Was told that it was "probably like a low pressure vent"
Using two cans for carb choke cleaner, i tried with tooth picks, then metal picks, but cant seem to get it.
I have gotten varied responses that the hole IS plugged on SOME carbs, but they couldnt tell me if this was one of them.
I did check for compresssion,replaced spark plug, the oil is seperate and its good, so my basic question is this, WHAT ARE THE CHANCES IF I GET A BRAND NEW OEM CARB, THAT THE SNOWTHROWER WILL RUN???
(Assuming of course i follow the setting and tuning instructions for the carb in the owners manual)
Thank in advance for any responses, if you need pics, or additional info, feel free to email me, (I have no idea how this thing works)
[email protected]


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Was the compression good? Do you have spark? Did you try squirting
some gas in the carb and try starting, if so did it try and start? You
dont need alot of gas to try this and you must be careful, tablespoon
ought to do it. You would be cheaper getting a rebuild kit, the kit
will also give you a view of all parts, keep in mind that the kit will
probably have extra parts, as there sold to fit multiple carbs usually.
I wouldnt waste my money if the compression was bad and I didnt 
get a spark, once you have that you know the motor has a chance.


----------



## John_Deere07 (Oct 3, 2007)

first off will it turn over, second you want to make sure its getting fuel and not flooded, then try make sure your sparkplug is gapped properly, then start troubleshooting the carb is the needle in correctly and so on and if you do get a new carb and it still wont run after you check all the rest try the make sure its timed right and check the cam,lifters, and rods and make sure there set corectly make sure the valve and spring arent stuck, hope you get it fixed.


----------



## ticticoohooh (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, I thought I posted that I said in the post that compressions, spark, oil and such was good. Anyhow I replaced the carb and it ran for bout 10 seconds b4 i got too excited and tried to actuate the auger drive (on low) and stalled...durrrrrr!
So, I think i found the origional they quit using it, in the pull starter, a bit of plastic broke off the pulley which in turn made the "starter dog" keep falling out and it wouldnt turn the flywheel, so i am now looking into getting a pulley or just the whole starter assembly, depends on ebay.

Anyway, Thanks again to all, I may be back in a few months to ask about the wifes Harley Shortster, Although what i've learned thus far, I might be able to handle it all on my little ol' lonseome. 

Thanks again,
a href="http://www.msplinks.com/MDFodHRwOi8vcHJvZmlsZS5teXNwYWNlLmNvbS9pbmRleC5jZm0/ZnVzZWFjdGlvbj11c2VyLnZpZXdwcm9maWxlJmZyaWVuZGlkPTE1NDc3MzUwMyZNeVRva2VuPTI5ZDExMzAyLThmOGQtNDgxZS1hYjJjLTRmNmZkMDNlZDkxZg=="


----------



## p10leadman (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a simialar problem- please help- ran fine, then all of a sudden gasoline is coming out a tiny,tiny pinhole in the side of the carb ! I mean , running out. SO, I shut it down, cooled off, took the darn thing apart, float seemed ok, nothing clogged...so it seems, what is this hole for anyway? Other than it squirting gasoline within 1" of the muffler..runs , but the whole unit needs to be tipped BACKWARD to keeprunning..sounds like a float problem , but... a dealer did a recent tune up, and it ran fine for 2 weeks.
mst likely he'll get itt back, unless you kind folks can help.


----------

